# Oil and Filter change



## RestoRider/AltimaGXE (Apr 14, 2017)

So since my car is new to me I thought I would ask . 

How hard is it to change the oil and filter on the 2.4 L ? I have a set of ramps
and 2 big service jacks. Does the exhaust need to be covered under where the oil filter
is for removal without getting oil all over it (smoking when that happens) ....

I see the filter is in the back of the block but access to it I cannot tell. 

I hate to go to a jiffy lube place if It can be done from the driveway as all my other cars do. 

jake


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## RestoRider/AltimaGXE (Apr 14, 2017)

They used a $10K lift to show us how to change the oil. ? I'm trying to do this on the ground with
minimal lift. Maybe 12" to 14" at best. Thanks for the video but this does not tell me if I can do it
with just a set of ramps. It looks like I might be able to if I can get in the correct position.
Also from the video it looks as if the oil filter location is off to the side of the exhaust which is a good
thing.

It is better than nothing I have to say. 

thanks jake


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The easiest way to raise the car is with a set of drive-up ramps which will give you a higher position then using your big floor jack. If using your floor jack, the front jack point is the center engine cross member; this will give you more then enough room to do the work. The exhaust pipe is toward the left side as to where the oil filter is located so no issue there. I always pre-fill the oil filter prior to installing it; reduces/eliminates any possible engine rattle due to lack of oil pressure just for those few seconds; I don't like 'dry' installations. Lubricate the filter o-ring; screw the filter onto the block until the o-ring just touches the block then an additional 3/4 of a turn. 

Always use a new crush washer on the oil pan drain plug. Torque the drain plug to 29 - 39 Nm (22 - 29 Ft-lb). I've seen Nissan service guys apply some gorilla force to the drain plugs. Better to do it right then to replace the oil pan.


----------



## RestoRider/AltimaGXE (Apr 14, 2017)

I like that approach and will probably try that first and see what happens.

Thanks for all your input... 

jake


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

You can do it, but I must admit I prefer the location of the filter on the 2.5 engines that you can access easily from the passenger side wheel well.


----------



## RestoRider/AltimaGXE (Apr 14, 2017)

If it's a real PITA then I will resort to taking it to the local jiffy lube .
I don't like doing that. But it would be better for me. I'm not a little skinny 
guy and my back was much better 40 years ago. 

Thanks for your input as well.. 

jake


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

RestoRider/AltimaGXE said:


> If it's a real PITA then I will resort to taking it to the local jiffy lube .
> I don't like doing that. But it would be better for me. I'm not a little skinny
> guy and my back was much better 40 years ago.
> 
> ...


I think you're getting paranoid about this. trust me, it's a piece of cake. Another advantage of DIY is it gives you the opportunity of inspecting the various under-body components for any possible future problems that normally you wouldn't be aware of.

I don't like Jiffy lubes. Heard too many horror stores about them. The caliber of many employees that work at Jiffy's is questionable. Lots of reports of drain plugs falling out or major leaks; oil filters leaking or never replaced; motor oil never replaced or the wrong type.


----------



## RestoRider/AltimaGXE (Apr 14, 2017)

Sure I absolutely understand where your at on this. I would not take it there
unless I knew somebody who worked there. And I do. 

I'm a do it your selfer by all means. I just like to know what I'm up against
before I throw down for oil and filter cost.


----------



## RestoRider/AltimaGXE (Apr 14, 2017)

Did the oil and filter change last weekend. All went well on the ramps. Access was pretty easy
just going straight under the middle of the car. I could get to all the proper points of interest. 

A little bit of oil splash when removing the filter but not bad. 

I went with the full synthetic Castrol 10w40 High Mileage and the K&N HP1010 filter.

Thanks to all those who offered assistance. jake


----------

